# BASS TOURNAMENT (Bonus Matchup): Andresen vs Frick vs Greindl



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Ivar Andresen, Norway, 1896-1940






Gottlob Frick, Germany, 1906-1994






Josef Greindl, Germany, 1912-1993






'Hagen's Call to Arms' from Wagner's _Gotterdammerung_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

It's Andresen for me. Sorry, I clicked the wrong option.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

1. Andresen
2. Frick
3. Greindl

I really do feel that Frick's Hagen leaves nothing to be desired, and I may even prefer the unique timbre and toughness of his voice in the part (he even _looked _ like Hagen), but Andresen is undoubtedly a force of nature.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I was unable to view the Andresen for some odd reason.
So I take a pass.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm a fan of Greindl, but have to confess that I find his wobbly bellowing tough to take here. Such a passage really shows him at his worst; he's much better in more contemplative music and especially in Lieder.

Frick was a great Hagen, but Andresen's sheer vocal magnitude wins this one, even if his singing lacks some interpretive specificity.

That said, I prefer Matti Salminen to any of these:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

An interesting video about the Solti recording:


----------

